# JD 1050 -- LABOR COST for replacing injectors?



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

Hello, 
I have a JD 1050 (20 years old, I believe) with a 3-cylinder Yanmar diesel.
I had a mechanic replace the fuel injector pump and now they suggest replacing the injectors.
Just the LABOR COST seem way too high to me.
Does anyone know how many HOURS it would take to replace them?
I am considering buying the parts myself but I am really concerned about the LABOR COST.

I am new to this field, I just took over a small farm from my retired father-in-law who used to do everything himself but now is disabled, mentally and physically, and I am trying to learn as fast as I can.

Thank you all for your help.

Farmer Marx


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess a lot depends on what the "estimate" was you were given when discussing the job. It seems most shops these days are at or over $100/hr for labor. I would guess replacing injectors in that engine shouldn't take more than two hours or so. There's some intake piping, maybe some other obstructions to remove and then put back, but not all that much. You can look at the tractor and see for yourself what might be in the way. The injectors themselves might be a bit stubborn but will probably come out with some gentle persuasion. 

I'm guessing you are thinking exchange injectors? I can't think of a reason why you shouldn't attempt it yourself if you have tools and some experience using them. Yes, it might take you a little longer than it would a "trained mechanic", but so what? Just make sure you get the full compliment of gaskets and the seal washers for the return lines.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Seems on some you need some puller unit to get them out.

1050 has the turbo but I don't think its in the way. Its fairly small.

These machines are getting a bit older........perhaps they are predicting it will put up a fight and don't really want to deal with it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

thedukes said:


> Seems on some you need some puller unit to get them out.
> 
> 1050 has the turbo but I don't think its in the way. Its fairly small.
> 
> These machines are getting a bit older........perhaps they are predicting it will put up a fight and don't really want to deal with it.


I've read that you need a puller to get them out. One guy stated that he had to resort to pulling the head and driving them out.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I was going to mention that.

Are you sure they or one of them is bad?

Problem is....once you dive in ....your bound to find other issues and where do you stop.

I wouldn't rule out cracks in the head. 
Some folks overwork those 1050's....they got power with the turbo but ZerO intercooler.
Exhaust temps can get to dangerous hot levels.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

farmer marx said:


> Hello,
> I have a JD 1050 (20 years old, I believe) with a 3-cylinder Yanmar diesel.
> I had a mechanic replace the fuel injector pump and now they suggest replacing the injectors.
> Just the LABOR COST seem way too high to me.
> ...


Your JD850 is really a Yanmar YM2500, but in green paint. 

With that said, you can rent or buy the injector removal tool from Hoye tractor. 

Your JD850 and my YM2610 have the 3T80 engine. 

Do you need the manuals for FREE? Then you can do the work yourself. It's 'almost' like changing spark plugs. Just the fuel lines need to be disconnected at the injectors.

Your machine and mine were built on the SAME assembly line in Japan.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I guess a lot depends on what the "estimate" was you were given when discussing the job. It seems most shops these days are at or over $100/hr for labor. I would guess replacing injectors in that engine shouldn't take more than two hours or so. There's some intake piping, maybe some other obstructions to remove and then put back, but not all that much. You can look at the tractor and see for yourself what might be in the way. The injectors themselves might be a bit stubborn but will probably come out with some gentle persuasion.
> 
> I'm guessing you are thinking exchange injectors? I can't think of a reason why you shouldn't attempt it yourself if you have tools and some experience using them. Yes, it might take you a little longer than it would a "trained mechanic", but so what? Just make sure you get the full compliment of gaskets and the seal washers for the return lines.


I found out by talking to a couple of people who own tractors that the estimate was simply obscene. The JD dealer literally wanted to skin me alive, with an hourly labor cost of $135 and an estimate of 8 hours of labor for EACH INJECTOR. I am not kidding, he said $3,000 (three thousand) just to CLEAN, not even put in new ones.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> Seems on some you need some puller unit to get them out.
> 
> 1050 has the turbo but I don't think its in the way. Its fairly small.
> 
> These machines are getting a bit older........perhaps they are predicting it will put up a fight and don't really want to deal with it.


THank you for the suggestion. I followed up and in fact you are right. The injectors are right on top, so they are very easy to reach, but they require a special tool. I don't have any experience with this kind of operation, with or without a puller, so
I will look for a good mechanic around here.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> I've read that you need a puller to get them out. One guy stated that he had to resort to pulling the head and driving them out.


Yes, thank you. I found out that it does require a special tool. I won't touch it myself, I don't have the necessary skill to do that.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> I was going to mention that.
> 
> Are you sure they or one of them is bad?
> 
> ...


I think the problems really was with the fuel pump but the JD dealer went ahead with unauthorized work and cleaned up one injector and now he is asking for $1,000 just for that job. And, he wants $2,000 to clean up the other two injectors. I wonder if people have a conscience anymore.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Your JD850 is really a Yanmar YM2500, but in green paint.
> 
> With that said, you can rent or buy the injector removal tool from Hoye tractor.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. The suggestions I got from you and other member really help a lot. I have acquired lots of good information and I now know for a fact that the JD dealer's estimate for that kind of job was bordering on criminal ($3,000 to CLEAN three injectors.) I don't live in downtown Manhattan, but a small rural village in southern Vermont. Yet....


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Thats crazy high.

Seems a couple hundred each for new injectors and an hour each to install would be generous.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

farmer marx said:


> Thank you. The suggestions I got from you and other member really help a lot. I have acquired lots of good information and I now know for a fact that the JD dealer's estimate for that kind of job was bordering on criminal ($3,000 to CLEAN three injectors.) I don't live in downtown Manhattan, but a small rural village in southern Vermont. Yet....


Oh, I thought you had a JD850. You have the JD1050 aka Yanmar YM4300. 

There is a little bit of extra work involved. Working around the TURBO and the pipes to it. Other than that, it's still easy to do. 

Brand new injector at Yanmar parts network, the OE is 1/3rd the cost of a JD markup of the SAME PART. 









Injector Assembly CH10685 (OUT OF STOCK)


Check out the deal on Injector Assembly CH10685 (OUT OF STOCK) at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com





Make sure to read the bottom of the page as shown here in a screen shot. 









And here's the YM4300 of the SAME injector. Its also the SAME price. 









INJECTOR ASSEMBLY (OUT OF STOCK)


Check out the deal on INJECTOR ASSEMBLY (OUT OF STOCK) at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com





Here is the SPECIAL Yanmar Injector Tool Remover.









INJECTOR REMOVER KIT


Check out the deal on INJECTOR REMOVER KIT at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

farmer marx said:


> Thank you. The suggestions I got from you and other member really help a lot. I have acquired lots of good information and I now know for a fact that the JD dealer's estimate for that kind of job was bordering on criminal ($3,000 to CLEAN three injectors.) I don't live in downtown Manhattan, but a small rural village in southern Vermont. Yet....


Download the manual on how to do the work.









Yanmar Diesel Fuel Injection Service Manual


Thanks to Member winston for sharing this manual!




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

I would be suspicious about the injectors being a problem. I never had any problems with the injectors which are a basically a very simple device though if dirt got through all the filters and the injector pump, dirt could block the the fine holes in the nozzle. I bought a secondhand 1953 David Brown 990 in about 1980 which I had for about 35 years. While it worked well, the injector pump developed a fuel leak which ended up having serviced. After a total rebuild, the tractor had more power and just performed better; also easier to start. Are you sure that the injector pump is working OK.

The injectors in my old DB were nearly 65 yeas old when I sold it and they never gave me any isuues I remembered pulling one out just see what the business end was like and don't remember it being a difficult job. Remove the fuel line and the two retaining retaining nuts and it popped out. I certainly would not be paying $3000 to have them removed and cleaned. It would certainly be worth talking to a diesel specialist who only does pumps and injectors an getting a quote from them. 

I would be hesitant in paying $1000 for work that had not been authorized. For that money you could buy 3 new injectors and install them yourself; don't forget to put the copper washer back on the end of the injector. It may be worth cutting a deal with them as their price seems way out of proportion to the work. Maybe use a quote from the diesel specialist as you starting point.

Good Luck


----------



## seanwood (Jun 20, 2021)

Auto dealerships work from a flat rate manual. The book tells them how much to charge for a procedure and any decent mechanic can regularly do the job in 50 to 75% of the time allotted in the manual. With experience they learn 'work arounds' or short cuts that make the job go faster. Dealerships do not make all their money selling new - the service bays provide a goodly portion of the profits. I don't think the tractor vendors are any different than the automobile industry.


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

Long ago, I took on a project to resurrect an old VW diesel with mechanical injection. I sent the injectors to a local injector service specialist. (nice work, too bad they died.) I got documented proper flow report with ready-to-go injectors and a bag of tired internal bits. I think it was worth it to have a specialist rebuild them and easy for me to replace while working on the motor. Back to the OP and his motivation for replacing the injection pump in the first place, I would be inclined to send high-time injectors to a mail-order specialist* and do the labor myself. Just avoiding the shop labor charge will more than pay for the special extractor tool. I would be very suspicious what the dealer passes off as "cleaning" an injector since they already demonstrated suspicious behavior with high labor charges.

*which I have done on other (gas) motors and been happy with their work as well.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Injectors can fail and give varied symptoms. 1. Spring weakens affecting the "pop" pressure, can also affect timing, usually causes hard starting, black smoke, and can damage the engine.  . 2. Depending on the type of injector the pattern can be off due to dirt or a plugged hole or a bent pintle, usually causes low power, hard starting. 3. injectors do wear and can leak so much the amount of fuel injected can be reduced, it also affects the amount of fuel returned thru the return lines. All these things can also cause high fuel consumption and terrible cold weather starting.
Had a 3208 cat that an injector stuck open that destroyed the piston. Had a JD engine with Roosa Master pencil injectors that required pulling the head and driving the out of the bores.
Some injector can be a real pain to remove, mostly depends if they have been regularly serviced, or if they are exposed to moisture and dirt. Have had some that needed lots of work and a few _#_^$# words, plenty of penetrating oil, and lots of time. Also have had some the were extremely easy to pull. 
Remember the injector has to atomize or plainly make the fuel in a very fine mist so the heat of compression can cause it to burn. If the fuel is not atomized properly it will be in a liquid form and burn, while it destroys the piston. That is what happened to the 3208 cat.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Very good explanation Busted..


----------



## Larry zielkowski (Sep 23, 2018)

farmer marx said:


> Hello,
> I have a JD 1050 (20 years old, I believe) with a 3-cylinder Yanmar diesel.
> I had a mechanic replace the fuel injector pump and now they suggest replacing the injectors.
> Just the LABOR COST seem way too high to me.
> ...


you tube is a great resource to see i you would like to do it yourself ' or just to keep track o what others are doing when you give the job out. I had no tractor skills when i started but have changed the filters , fuel pump and injectors with the help of this forum ,yesterday's tractors and you tube videos saved a lot of bucks but you have to calmly stay with it


----------

